# Size of stalls



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

You will be thankful for a wider aisle for your desired needs. I would go with 10x12 stalls. Unless you are housing drafts or anything over 17H really..


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Moon Eyes, KMHSA, 15'2hh, 8' x 13' stall
Buster Brown, QH, 15'3hh, 10' x 12' stall
Sweet Cup & Cakes, KMH, 16'3hh, 12' x 12' stall
All very comfortable, even when it went down to -12F this week.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

An important question for me would be how long are you anticipating the horses will be spending inside?

If inside will only be used as an extreme last resort, I'd say 10x12's could work. However, I think I'd be inclined to have two 20x12 stalls on one side, and do however many 10x12 stalls on the other. That way you'll be more prepared if a horse ever needs stall rest/you have a foaling mare/you have an older horse you want to keep in at night/etc.

I have two 12x12 stalls [technically they're much larger since they each have an outdoor run, but the covered portions are 12x12 stalls without a front door] and that 12x12 gets mighty small when my chunky 15.3h gelding lays down. 
Previously, I had a 14.1h mare in the same set-up and the 12x12 was just perfect for her. She could move around a bit in the stall [I stalled her overnight since she was older and blind] and she wasn't ever too stiff in the morning.

So, personally [though I know 12x12's are the 'norm'], I would go as big as you can.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Wallaby, I think you're just a stall hater! =b
My horses don't have any problem staying in their stalls, sizes above in last post, which they have had to do for up to one week solid when the winter weather is bad.
I have a concrete floored barn and I have laid down 4' x 6' 3/4" thick rubber mats, and I use plenty of pine shavings. My almost 17hh gelding lays prone every night, and I can see the shavings on his side and neck every winter morning.
12' x 20' stalls are used for mares and foals. The rest of the horse world is happy and lucky for a 12' x 12'. If you have to go larger, go to 12' x 14'. Honestly, you are taking up space that you will want to use for storage if you got 12' x 20', and I cannot have enough storage space in my barn.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

My barn is 40 x 60, with six 12 by 12 stalls and a 16 foot runway, (plus tack room, feed room, storage area and wash stall. I love the stall size and extra wide runway.
Here are some pics from last summer when it was being built.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TOTALLY jelly!! I have only about 8' wide in the aisle, BUT I feel blessed to even HAVE stalls for my horses.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My stalls are 10.5 ft sq approximately (odd size but that's how construction worked out). They are certainly not the biggest ones obviously but they work fine for my situation because 1) the horses are in them very little other than to get their supper time grain (exceptions are the occasional over nighter in bad weather) and 2) none of my horses exceeds 15 hands. 

I'd probably would have looked at larger stalls if they stayed in them more and/or I had larger horses which I don't want or need (I'm 5'2 with a bad shoulder and realize my limits so have no wish to lift the saddle higher than necessary; same goes for mounting).

What I do find useful and convenient is the 12 ft wide alley way and definitely have no wish to go narrower on that one.

If I may, I caution about driving through to unload stuff. Be on the watch for sparks from the engine or hay particles/dust touching a hot engine. A number of years ago now, someone from my area lost their barn to fire -- they drove the truck into the barn to unload, turned it off and I suppose thinking that was all they needed to do to be safe then went in to the house for refreshment; regrettably it was not.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think a 20 x 12 ft stall is a waste of space. Its not big enough for them to exercise, bit enough to get them in trouble. I do not need box stalls, but the covered area in the corrals are 18 x 12.
If I needed to box them , I would be able to do so , 12 ' deep is usually large enough.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Pictures are great. I hope i can make mine that great. I may go with 10x12. I like the wide center. I want to plan for tack, wash, feed and some storage. I will also look to removing one divider for larger 20x12 if needed. Looking at how to get power and water out there. It is about 200 yards from house.


----------

